# Sudden dog aggression



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Hi everyone,

A friend of mine at work, owns a female Labrador. The dog is about 3 1/2 years old. Last night the dog suddenly went after my friend's husband, with no provocation at all, she bit his hand and arm and drew blood.
The husband didn't make any kind of sudden move, he was just standing in the kitchen. This dog has never ever hurt anything or anyone, never growled, jumped, bit, any sign of aggression until last night. No food involved, either.

They have another Lab as well, its also a female, and a bit younger. The other Lab was nowhere around when it happened. Both are spayed, are not outside unsupervised, ever. There was no loud sudden noise, or light or anything. They've had her since she was a puppy and cannot figure out what would have made her go after him.

What would make a dog do that out of the blue? They are going to be having a baby in February and believe it is best to rehome or put down the dog, which they are heartbroken about


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

They should have her checked out at their vet. Years ago my good friends dog started doing the same thing, turns out she had a brain tumor.

Annie


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

GammyAnnie said:


> They should have her checked out at their vet. Years ago my good friends dog started doing the same thing, turns out she had a brain tumor.
> 
> Annie


This happens more than one would think.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Ditto GrammyAnnie - my mom's collie suddenly started killing the kittens and then attacked my dad and drew blood. We had to put her down because of the brain tumor.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Wow, I didn't think of a tumor  At 3 1/2 years old?
Are there any other signs or symptoms that appear with a tumor?


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know about other signs, but I sold and English Setter pup many years ago that got suddenly aggressive (it was still young too) and turns out it had a brain tumor. The other thought would be the possibility of some pain or hormonal imbalance.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Definitely want to rule out a medical issue. She should see the vet.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Neighbor's Doberman suddenly lost her mind, she started destroying the house and had EXTREME seperation anxiety just all of a sudden. They started locking her up in crates, they had to reinforce it to contain her. 

They came home one afternoon and there was blood all over the kitchen countertops and the kitchen window above the sink had been bloodied and broken where the dog freaked out and broke out of the kennel. They said she would just suddenly start screaming in the night and go tearing around the house like something/someone was after her.

They took her in, nothing could be done, so they had to euth her. It was unfortunate, but she was becoming a danger to herself and possibly the other family members. She was an older dog and the vet said sometimes it's tumors and sometimes it's a dog's version of demensia.


She needs to have the dog checked out. Something's up. Brain tumors and hormonal issues aren't age specific.


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

This was about 10 years ago, Nadja was a pure breed very expensive female Boxer, who was about 4 years old when this happened. First she just growled, then she took to biting my friend and her then 10 year old son. They took her to the vet the first time and the vet just said she needed re-training...HA...within a week it was obvious she was mostly blind, but still VERY aggressive and now scared because she couldn't see, which in turn made the aggression even worse. Back to the Vet, who found the brain tumor this time and said there was nothing they could do but put her down, which is what they did.

Nadja was a dog who was perfect in every way until the tumor started, loving, sweet, intelligent dog!

Annie


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Did she recognize him? different hat? different hair cut? Did he talk to her to make sure she knew him for sure?
Sometimes, dogs don't recognize a person. My chihuahuas are terrible about that because they don't rely on their noses at all. They are pretty good if you talk to them.


----------



## lauriej57 (Nov 20, 2008)

I would take her to the vet also. The boxer we lost a couple of years ago was showing signs of aggression. Turned out he had a urinary blockage. Looking back, we realized he was always wanting to go outside, and had started (we thought) marking in the house. Sometimes an ill dog will show no signs of being ill, but react differently, oftentimes aggressive because they feel like s.....! and don't know how to tell you.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Wow, I didn't think of a tumor *At 3 1/2 years old*?


I lost my first female Maremma to a tumor on her eye when she was only about 2 years old.

Any brain tumor can change behavior without showing other symptoms

I'd have the dog checked, and if there is a tumor I'd put it down.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I've had two excellent dogs that turned into biters. One of them was a rare form of epilepsy. You could tell it was some sort of fit because he was very disoriented afterwards.

The other had a brain tumor. She'd had the brain tumor for at least a year and lots of problems caused by it, including intermittent blindness. When she started biting, I had to put her down.

A completely uninhibited bite from a dog of any size is a serious matter. The 8 pound dog with epilepsy put my son in the hospital.


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

I know of a dog that went crazy once. Turns out it had a porcupine quill in its brain.


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

We had a dog that started having seizures and having behavior issues. I'd get her to a vet.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Thyoid disease can do it too. Tumor and rage syndrome also as said. Personally I would euth the dog with a baby coming. Aggression like that which is without warning is the most dangerous kind.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Shygal said:


> Wow, I didn't think of a tumor  At 3 1/2 years old?
> Are there any other signs or symptoms that appear with a tumor?


Unfortunately, age is not a factor. I've helped euthanize as young as a 6 month old lab eaten up with cancer. It wouldn't hurt to have it checked, and have blood work done as well to check for any chemical/hormone imbalances.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I know sometimes certain seizure disorders can cause unprovoked aggression. Its a genetic thing in St. Bernards, for ex, but I've heard of it popping up here and there in other breeds as well


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

Was the dog vaccinated for rabies recently.
Rabies vaccines can cause this, especially over-vaccinating.
http://www.dogs4dogs.com/truth4dogs.html

Dr Jean Dodd's is an expert in not only thyroid disorders but also on vaccines.
I would strong;y recommend reading this info. 
http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/DODDS-CHG-VACC-PROTOCOLS.HTM

Dogs are getting death sentences by no fault of their own. Manufacturers would like us to believe that their vaccines are safe, they are not.
Homeopathic treatment can address vaccinosis. A good homeopath can save this dogs life if it is vaccine related.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I didn't mention rage syndrome, but it is a possibility. From what I have seen it is genetic, tends to show up when a dog reaches maturity and causes a dog that is otherwise just fine to suddenly turn and attack, often if the dog is surprised (sleeping or whatever). Afterward the dog seems confused and worn out. I haven't dealt with it for many years, but was aware of it in Springer Spaniels and rarely in English Setters. I don't know about Labs.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Yup - DH had a samoyed who was 2 years old. The dog started tearing up the house and defecating in the house. When the dog started shaking his head like he was having a seizure, they took him to the vet, did xrays and whatnot, and found a tumor in his brain.

The dog went from normal to humanely put down in like 3 days.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

I've heard of several health issues causing sudden aggression. If the dog is a somewhat nervous type I would wonder about the person having an odd smell or appearance but if the dog is normally laid back and friendly with people it's unlikely that would provoke an attack bad enough to draw blood. Even the abused or nervous dogs we've had would give plenty of warning when your appearance changed and only bite if you didn't back off and try to make them realize who you were. A sudden attack that draws blood with no warning from a normally stable dog really seems like a health problem. It could be difficult to track down exactly what it is though unless it's obvious like loss of vision. 

Hormone problems can still happen in spayed dogs since reproductive hormones aren't the only thing involved. In humans at least pituitary gland tumors or disorders can wreak havoc with all sorts of physical and mental problems because the hormones it produces or regulates impact nearly every system in the body. Unless an obvious tumor is found doctors hate to try to diagnose pituitary gland problems because of the wide range of symptoms that could mean about anything.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Update - they are taking her to a vet, and they also took her to a trainer that thinks she is trying to gain alpha leader status, due to their other dog getting older 

That doesn't make a lot of sense to me, hopefully the vet will have a better answer


----------

